# RansomIT KVM 256 MB (Australia)



## wlanboy (Mar 13, 2014)

*Provider*: Ransom IT
*Plan*: KVM 256mb VPS
*Price*: 48$ per year
*Location*: Adelaide, Australia

*Purchased*: 02/2014

This is one of the reviews that are sponsored by vpsboard.

I will update each review every two months and will add notes on what happend during this time.

MannDude is funding the reviews and we are randomly selecting providers and test their service, their panels and their support.

If you want to discuss about this topic -> start here.

So back to the review of Ransom IT.

*Hardware information:*


cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor : 0
vendor_id : GenuineIntel
cpu family : 6
model : 13
model name : QEMU Virtual CPU version (cpu64-rhel6)
stepping : 3
microcode : 0x1
cpu MHz : 3392.292
cache size : 4096 KB
fdiv_bug : no
hlt_bug : no
f00f_bug : no
coma_bug : no
fpu : yes
fpu_exception : yes
cpuid level : 4
wp : yes
flags : fpu de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 syscall nx lm up pni cx16 hypervisor lahf_lm
bogomips : 6784.58
clflush size : 64
cache_alignment : 64
address sizes : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management:


cat /proc/meminfo

```
MemTotal:         254532 kB
MemFree:           24748 kB
Buffers:           77764 kB
Cached:            57416 kB
SwapCached:         1048 kB
Active:            90300 kB
Inactive:         118772 kB
Active(anon):      24844 kB
Inactive(anon):    49072 kB
Active(file):      65456 kB
Inactive(file):    69700 kB
Unevictable:           0 kB
Mlocked:               0 kB
HighTotal:             0 kB
HighFree:              0 kB
LowTotal:         254532 kB
LowFree:           24748 kB
SwapTotal:        265212 kB
SwapFree:         237536 kB
Dirty:               160 kB
Writeback:             0 kB
AnonPages:         73304 kB
Mapped:            33108 kB
Shmem:                24 kB
Slab:              13352 kB
SReclaimable:       8508 kB
SUnreclaim:         4844 kB
KernelStack:         808 kB
PageTables:         1592 kB
NFS_Unstable:          0 kB
Bounce:                0 kB
WritebackTmp:          0 kB
CommitLimit:      392476 kB
Committed_AS:     387460 kB
VmallocTotal:     772100 kB
VmallocUsed:        2992 kB
VmallocChunk:     756840 kB
HardwareCorrupted:     0 kB
AnonHugePages:         0 kB
HugePages_Total:       0
HugePages_Free:        0
HugePages_Rsvd:        0
HugePages_Surp:        0
Hugepagesize:       2048 kB
DirectMap4k:       36852 kB
DirectMap2M:      225280 kB
```

dd

```
dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=16k count=8k conv=fdatasync && rm -rf test
8192+0 records in
8192+0 records out
134217728 bytes (134 MB) copied, 2.07853 s, 64.6 MB/s
```

wget

```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2014-03-13 16:52:54--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 204.93.143.143
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|204.93.143.143|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[===================================================================================================>] 104,857,600 2.72M/s   in 36s

2014-03-13 16:53:32 (2.74 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```


*Network*:

traceroute dvhn.nl:


2 g0-1.bdr1.dc1.colocity.com (119.252.31.241) 1.259 ms 1.294 ms 1.317 ms
3 g0-1-610.bdr2.dc2.colocity.com (119.252.0.58) 1.414 ms 1.414 ms 1.426 ms
4 ge-0-0-2-106.bdr02.adl01.sa.VOCUS.net.au (119.161.94.65) 1.401 ms 1.396 ms 1.394 ms
5 ge-0-0-0-1.cor01.adl01.sa.VOCUS.net.au (114.31.198.46) 179.775 ms 180.162 ms 180.160 ms
6 ten-0-1-0-1.cor01.mel03.vic.VOCUS.net.au (114.31.198.45) 180.143 ms 179.357 ms 179.386 ms
7 ten-0-0-0-0.cor01.mel07.vic.VOCUS.net.au (114.31.196.159) 179.362 ms 178.738 ms 178.774 ms
8 ten-0-1-0-0.cor03.syd03.nsw.VOCUS.net.au (114.31.196.162) 178.593 ms 178.682 ms 178.739 ms
9 ten-0-1-0-3.cor01.syd04.nsw.VOCUS.net.au (175.45.72.225) 178.791 ms ten-0-5-0-1.cor01.syd04.nsw.VOCUS.net.au (175.45.72.118) 178.732 ms 179.083 ms
10 ten-0-0-1-1.cor02.sjc01.ca.VOCUS.net (114.31.199.44) 179.112 ms ten-0-0-0-1.cor02.sjc01.ca.VOCUS.net (114.31.199.36) 179.520 ms ten-0-0-1-1.cor02.sjc01.ca.VOCUS.net (114.31.199.44) 179.327 ms
11 ten-2-3-0.bdr02.sjc01.ca.VOCUS.net (114.31.199.245) 178.566 ms 178.583 ms 178.570 ms
12 10ge3-2.core1.sjc1.he.net (64.71.184.45) 182.620 ms 182.569 ms 179.358 ms
13 10ge2-1.core1.sjc2.he.net (72.52.92.118) 179.210 ms 179.198 ms 179.028 ms
14 10ge9-1.core1.nyc4.he.net (184.105.213.174) 255.446 ms 10ge14-2.core1.nyc4.he.net (184.105.213.198) 248.951 ms 10ge9-1.core1.nyc4.he.net (184.105.213.174) 255.360 ms
15 100ge7-2.core1.lon2.he.net (72.52.92.165) 314.695 ms 314.534 ms 314.555 ms
16 * * *
17 806.xe-0-0-0.jun1.bit-2a.network.bit.nl (213.136.1.109) 329.710 ms 805.xe-0-0-0.jun1.bit-1.network.bit.nl (213.136.1.105) 329.660 ms 329.682 ms

traceroute sueddeutsche.de:


2 g0-1.bdr1.dc1.colocity.com (119.252.31.241) 0.414 ms 0.412 ms 0.406 ms
3 g0-1-610.bdr2.dc2.colocity.com (119.252.0.58) 0.627 ms 0.639 ms 0.720 ms
4 ge-0-0-2-106.bdr02.adl01.sa.VOCUS.net.au (119.161.94.65) 0.611 ms 0.601 ms 0.594 ms
5 ge-0-1-0-1.cor01.adl01.sa.VOCUS.net.au (114.31.198.96) 179.046 ms 179.076 ms 179.121 ms
6 ten-0-1-0-1.cor01.mel03.vic.VOCUS.net.au (114.31.198.45) 178.535 ms 178.555 ms 178.547 ms
7 ten-0-0-0-0.cor01.mel07.vic.VOCUS.net.au (114.31.196.159) 178.708 ms 179.032 ms 179.021 ms
8 ten-0-1-0-0.cor03.syd03.nsw.VOCUS.net.au (114.31.196.162) 178.996 ms 178.965 ms 178.962 ms
9 ten-0-1-0-3.cor01.syd04.nsw.VOCUS.net.au (175.45.72.225) 178.607 ms 178.724 ms 178.783 ms
10 ten-0-0-1-1.cor02.sjc01.ca.VOCUS.net (114.31.199.44) 178.826 ms 179.117 ms ten-0-0-0-1.cor02.sjc01.ca.VOCUS.net (114.31.199.36) 179.051 ms
11 ten-2-3-0.bdr02.sjc01.ca.VOCUS.net (114.31.199.245) 178.277 ms 178.363 ms 178.314 ms
12 10ge3-2.core1.sjc1.he.net (64.71.184.45) 178.271 ms 178.334 ms 178.502 ms
13 10ge2-1.core1.sjc2.he.net (72.52.92.118) 179.159 ms 179.207 ms 179.063 ms
14 10ge14-2.core1.nyc4.he.net (184.105.213.198) 260.920 ms 10ge9-1.core1.nyc4.he.net (184.105.213.174) 249.060 ms 10ge14-2.core1.nyc4.he.net (184.105.213.198) 260.904 ms
15 100ge7-2.core1.lon2.he.net (72.52.92.165) 315.464 ms 315.426 ms 315.428 ms
16 * * *
17 85.205.25.117 (85.205.25.117) 318.560 ms 85.205.25.113 (85.205.25.113) 316.500 ms 317.994 ms
18 92.79.213.165 (92.79.213.165) 341.403 ms 341.352 ms 341.372 ms
19 92.79.201.226 (92.79.201.226) 351.685 ms 353.174 ms 353.809 ms
20 92.79.203.158 (92.79.203.158) 352.953 ms 352.977 ms 352.947 ms
21 188.111.149.118 (188.111.149.118) 356.274 ms 356.198 ms 356.160 ms
22 145.253.180.29 (145.253.180.29) 356.700 ms 357.112 ms 356.511 ms

traceroute theguardian.co.uk:


2 g0-1.bdr1.dc1.colocity.com (119.252.31.241) 0.411 ms 0.413 ms 0.408 ms
3 g0-1-610.bdr2.dc2.colocity.com (119.252.0.58) 0.653 ms 0.681 ms 0.682 ms
4 ge-0-0-2-106.bdr02.adl01.sa.VOCUS.net.au (119.161.94.65) 0.601 ms 0.609 ms 0.601 ms
5 ge-0-0-0-1.cor01.adl01.sa.VOCUS.net.au (114.31.198.46) 178.986 ms 178.995 ms 179.176 ms
6 ten-0-1-0-1.cor01.mel03.vic.VOCUS.net.au (114.31.198.45) 178.739 ms 178.806 ms 178.873 ms
7 ten-0-0-0-0.cor01.mel07.vic.VOCUS.net.au (114.31.196.159) 178.613 ms 178.657 ms 178.787 ms
8 ten-0-1-0-0.cor03.syd03.nsw.VOCUS.net.au (114.31.196.162) 178.750 ms 178.797 ms 178.767 ms
9 ten-0-5-0-1.cor01.syd04.nsw.VOCUS.net.au (175.45.72.118) 178.743 ms 178.762 ms 178.755 ms
10 ten-0-0-0-1.cor02.sjc01.ca.VOCUS.net (114.31.199.36) 178.997 ms 179.933 ms ten-0-0-1-1.cor02.sjc01.ca.VOCUS.net (114.31.199.44) 178.911 ms
11 ten-0-2-0.bdr01.sjc01.ca.VOCUS.net (114.31.199.243) 178.327 ms 178.187 ms 178.211 ms
12 te7-5.ccr01.sjc05.atlas.cogentco.com (38.122.92.1) 178.408 ms 178.446 ms 178.498 ms
13 te0-3-0-7.ccr21.sjc01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.6.73) 179.027 ms 179.089 ms te0-3-0-7.ccr22.sjc01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.6.69) 179.206 ms
14 be2164.ccr21.sfo01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.28.33) 180.273 ms be2165.ccr22.sfo01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.28.65) 180.075 ms be2164.ccr21.sfo01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.28.33) 180.282 ms
15 be2133.ccr22.mci01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.30.66) 218.383 ms be2256.mpd21.mci01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.6.90) 218.217 ms be2133.ccr22.mci01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.30.66) 218.381 ms
16 be2159.mpd22.ord01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.24.82) 230.354 ms be2157.ccr22.ord01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.6.118) 230.588 ms be2159.mpd22.ord01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.24.82) 230.226 ms
17 be2081.ccr21.yyz02.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.42.10) 244.324 ms be2082.ccr22.yyz02.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.28.10) 244.946 ms be2080.ccr22.yyz02.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.42.6) 245.169 ms
18 be2093.ccr22.ymq02.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.44.106) 251.999 ms be2090.ccr21.ymq02.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.30.206) 251.809 ms be2387.ccr22.lpl01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.44.166) 320.117 ms
19 be2385.ccr22.lpl01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.44.142) 321.595 ms be2284.ccr22.lon13.atlas.cogentco.com (130.117.49.37) 326.626 ms be2385.ccr22.lpl01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.44.142) 321.696 ms
20 te2-1.mag02.lon01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.74.114) 326.839 ms 326.859 ms be2283.ccr21.lon13.atlas.cogentco.com (130.117.49.33) 329.531 ms
21 be2314.ccr21.lon01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.72.254) 328.796 ms te1-1.mag02.lon01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.74.110) 326.610 ms be2314.ccr21.lon01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.72.254) 329.383 ms
22 * te1-1.mag02.lon01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.74.110) 327.933 ms *
23 149.11.142.74 (149.11.142.74) 329.253 ms 328.766 ms 329.219 ms

traceroute washingtonpost.com:


2 g0-1.bdr1.dc1.colocity.com (119.252.31.241) 0.401 ms 0.393 ms 0.434 ms
3 g0-1-610.bdr2.dc2.colocity.com (119.252.0.58) 19.334 ms 19.331 ms 19.322 ms
4 ge-0-0-2-106.bdr02.adl01.sa.VOCUS.net.au (119.161.94.65) 0.540 ms 0.537 ms 0.528 ms
5 ge-0-0-0-2.cor01.adl01.sa.VOCUS.net.au (114.31.198.98) 179.074 ms 179.299 ms 179.299 ms
6 ten-0-1-0-1.cor01.mel03.vic.VOCUS.net.au (114.31.198.45) 178.863 ms 178.835 ms 178.827 ms
7 ten-0-0-0-0.cor01.mel07.vic.VOCUS.net.au (114.31.196.159) 178.691 ms 178.870 ms 178.854 ms
8 ten-0-1-0-0.cor03.syd03.nsw.VOCUS.net.au (114.31.196.162) 178.734 ms 178.679 ms 178.831 ms
9 ten-0-5-0-1.cor01.syd04.nsw.VOCUS.net.au (175.45.72.118) 178.747 ms 178.732 ms ten-0-1-0-3.cor01.syd04.nsw.VOCUS.net.au (175.45.72.225) 178.666 ms
10 ten-0-0-1-1.cor02.sjc01.ca.VOCUS.net (114.31.199.44) 178.828 ms 179.017 ms 178.768 ms
11 ten-0-2-0.bdr01.sjc01.ca.VOCUS.net (114.31.199.243) 178.352 ms 178.286 ms 178.259 ms
12 ip67-92-171-25.z171-92-67.customer.algx.net (67.92.171.25) 179.390 ms 179.563 ms 179.441 ms
13 207.88.13.233.ptr.us.xo.net (207.88.13.233) 186.904 ms 186.901 ms 186.877 ms
14 ae0.cir1.sanjose2-ca.us.xo.net (207.88.13.73) 179.550 ms 179.533 ms 179.513 ms
15 206.111.6.110.ptr.us.xo.net (206.111.6.110) 180.365 ms 180.702 ms 180.639 ms
16 ae1.cr1.sjc2.us.above.net (64.125.24.1) 203.178 ms 180.601 ms 180.306 ms
17 xe-0-3-0.cr1.lax112.us.above.net (64.125.26.25) 188.493 ms 188.410 ms 188.436 ms
18 ae4.cr1.iah1.us.above.net (64.125.25.46) 229.855 ms 229.880 ms 229.864 ms
19 ae2.cr1.dca2.us.above.net (64.125.25.113) 281.038 ms 281.038 ms 281.024 ms
20 xe-1-1-0.mpr3.iad1.us.above.net (64.125.31.113) 250.170 ms 276.509 ms 250.139 ms
21 64.124.201.150.allocated.above.net (64.124.201.150) 250.227 ms 250.366 ms 266.426 ms
22 208.185.109.100 (208.185.109.100) 251.913 ms 251.861 ms 251.860 ms

traceroute nishinippon.co.jp


2 g0-1.bdr1.dc1.colocity.com (119.252.31.241) 0.366 ms 0.448 ms 0.444 ms
3 g0-1-610.bdr2.dc2.colocity.com (119.252.0.58) 0.713 ms 0.708 ms 0.743 ms
4 ge-0-0-2-106.bdr02.adl01.sa.VOCUS.net.au (119.161.94.65) 0.579 ms 0.577 ms 0.572 ms
5 ge-0-0-0-2.cor01.adl01.sa.VOCUS.net.au (114.31.198.98) 179.844 ms 179.839 ms 180.038 ms
6 ten-0-1-0-1.cor01.mel03.vic.VOCUS.net.au (114.31.198.45) 179.572 ms 179.365 ms 179.439 ms
7 ten-0-0-0-0.cor01.mel07.vic.VOCUS.net.au (114.31.196.159) 179.264 ms 179.458 ms 179.449 ms
8 ten-0-1-0-0.cor03.syd03.nsw.VOCUS.net.au (114.31.196.162) 179.598 ms 179.533 ms 179.478 ms
9 ten-0-1-0-3.cor01.syd04.nsw.VOCUS.net.au (175.45.72.225) 179.283 ms 179.279 ms ten-0-5-0-1.cor01.syd04.nsw.VOCUS.net.au (175.45.72.118) 179.410 ms
10 ten-0-0-0-1.cor02.sjc01.ca.VOCUS.net (114.31.199.36) 179.704 ms 179.722 ms ten-0-0-1-1.cor02.sjc01.ca.VOCUS.net (114.31.199.44) 179.281 ms
11 ten-0-0-2-0.cor01.pao01.ca.VOCUS.net (114.31.199.249) 179.642 ms 179.669 ms ten-0-3-0-0.cor01.sjc01.ca.VOCUS.net (114.31.199.232) 179.279 ms
12 ten-0-1-0-1.cor01.sjc02.ca.VOCUS.net (114.31.199.181) 178.919 ms ten-0-0-0-0.cor01.sjc02.ca.VOCUS.net (114.31.199.246) 179.701 ms ten-0-1-0-1.cor01.sjc02.ca.VOCUS.net (114.31.199.181) 178.915 ms
13 ten-2-0-0.bdr01.sjc02.ca.VOCUS.net (114.31.199.185) 179.013 ms 178.537 ms 178.567 ms
14 10gigabitethernet2-3.core1.sjc2.he.net (206.223.116.37) 179.780 ms 180.295 ms 183.410 ms
15 10ge5-2.core1.pao1.he.net (72.52.92.69) 189.769 ms 180.220 ms 189.837 ms
16 softbanktelecom.10gigabitethernet2-2.core1.pao1.he.net (216.218.244.234) 361.995 ms 361.647 ms 361.440 ms
17 TYOrw-12-tengiga2-1.gw.odn.ad.jp (210.142.163.249) 226.402 ms 226.181 ms 227.094 ms
18 TYOrc-01Te0-0-0-2.nw.odn.ad.jp (143.90.231.62) 226.377 ms 225.852 ms 225.806 ms
19 FKHrw-01Gi3-9.nw.odn.ad.jp (143.90.165.105) 233.778 ms 232.693 ms 232.842 ms
20 142.210252174.odn.ne.jp (210.252.174.142) 233.992 ms 234.229 ms 234.712 ms

traceroute koreatimes.co.kr


2 g0-1.bdr1.dc1.colocity.com (119.252.31.241) 1.030 ms 1.032 ms 1.075 ms
3 g0-1-610.bdr2.dc2.colocity.com (119.252.0.58) 1.289 ms 1.283 ms 1.277 ms
4 ge-0-0-2-106.bdr02.adl01.sa.VOCUS.net.au (119.161.94.65) 1.246 ms 1.248 ms 1.240 ms
5 ge-0-0-0-2.cor01.adl01.sa.VOCUS.net.au (114.31.198.98) 180.517 ms 180.536 ms 180.536 ms
6 ten-0-1-0-1.cor01.mel03.vic.VOCUS.net.au (114.31.198.45) 180.593 ms 180.081 ms 180.055 ms
7 ten-0-0-0-0.cor01.mel07.vic.VOCUS.net.au (114.31.196.159) 179.633 ms 179.798 ms 179.834 ms
8 ten-0-1-0-0.cor03.syd03.nsw.VOCUS.net.au (114.31.196.162) 180.460 ms 180.460 ms 180.542 ms
9 ten-0-1-0-3.cor01.syd04.nsw.VOCUS.net.au (175.45.72.225) 179.862 ms ten-0-5-0-1.cor01.syd04.nsw.VOCUS.net.au (175.45.72.118) 179.036 ms 178.936 ms
10 ten-0-0-0-1.cor02.sjc01.ca.VOCUS.net (114.31.199.36) 179.607 ms ten-0-0-1-1.cor02.sjc01.ca.VOCUS.net (114.31.199.44) 179.418 ms 179.416 ms
11 ten-0-0-2-0.cor01.pao01.ca.VOCUS.net (114.31.199.249) 179.739 ms ten-0-0-0-3.cor01.sjc01.ca.VOCUS.net (114.31.199.46) 178.956 ms 178.988 ms
12 ten-0-0-0-0.cor01.sjc02.ca.VOCUS.net (114.31.199.246) 180.088 ms 180.067 ms ten-0-1-0-1.cor01.sjc02.ca.VOCUS.net (114.31.199.181) 178.758 ms
13 ten-2-0-0.bdr01.sjc02.ca.VOCUS.net (114.31.199.185) 178.526 ms 178.532 ms 178.522 ms
14 10gigabitethernet2-3.core1.sjc2.he.net (206.223.116.37) 180.675 ms 179.857 ms 180.582 ms
15 10ge5-2.core1.pao1.he.net (72.52.92.69) 186.518 ms 186.809 ms 184.512 ms
16 koreatelecom.10gigabitethernet11-3.core1.pao1.he.net (216.218.134.6) 180.707 ms 201.269 ms 179.926 ms
17 112.174.89.29 (112.174.89.29) 304.478 ms 304.987 ms 304.796 ms
18 112.174.84.113 (112.174.84.113) 306.164 ms 112.174.84.37 (112.174.84.37) 328.702 ms 112.174.84.165 (112.174.84.165) 305.561 ms
19 112.174.83.242 (112.174.83.242) 306.159 ms 306.463 ms 112.174.83.226 (112.174.83.226) 323.469 ms
20 203.234.255.194 (203.234.255.194) 316.092 ms 316.063 ms 316.007 ms
21 211.242.0.1 (211.242.0.1) 230.000 ms 228.947 ms 228.759 ms
22 211.242.0.102 (211.242.0.102) 315.600 ms 314.381 ms 314.307 ms
23 211.242.42.142 (211.242.42.142) 314.918 ms 315.178 ms 315.123 ms
24 211.56.189.134 (211.56.189.134) 323.289 ms 323.231 ms 323.369 ms

traceroute thanhnien.com.vn


2 g0-1.bdr1.dc1.colocity.com (119.252.31.241) 0.581 ms 0.583 ms 0.578 ms
3 ge-1-902.bdr2.dc2.adl.colocity.com (119.252.0.110) 0.765 ms 0.763 ms 0.853 ms
4 PortChannel1-29.bdr1.adl1.accessdigital.com.au (119.18.44.1) 0.717 ms 0.715 ms 0.705 ms
5 203-174-182-77.ade.static-ipl.aapt.com.au (203.174.182.77) 8.083 ms 14.395 ms 16.895 ms
6 gi1-2.akingdist01.aapt.net.au (203.131.63.16) 25.404 ms 22.777 ms 25.472 ms
7 te2-1-110.akingdist01.aapt.net.au (202.10.12.158) 19.876 ms 20.025 ms 20.017 ms
8 te0-3-4-0.akingcore01.aapt.net.au (202.10.12.35) 20.905 ms 20.903 ms 20.899 ms
9 gi0-0-0-0.mflincore01.aapt.net.au (202.10.10.78) 20.874 ms 20.276 ms 20.357 ms
10 te0-0-4-0.sglebcore01.aapt.net.au (202.10.10.72) 20.514 ms 20.510 ms 20.497 ms
11 te2-2.sclardist02.aapt.net.au (202.10.12.4) 19.989 ms 20.012 ms 20.053 ms
12 bu9.sclarbrdr11.aapt.net.au (202.10.14.25) 25.409 ms 25.410 ms 25.397 ms
13 ix-0-1-1-550.tcore1.TV2-Tokyo.as6453.net (209.58.61.141) 142.063 ms ix-0-1-1-552.tcore1.TV2-Tokyo.as6453.net (209.58.61.149) 141.476 ms 141.272 ms
14 if-3-2.tcore1.HK2-Hong-Kong.as6453.net (180.87.112.5) 143.955 ms 145.529 ms 145.563 ms
15 116.0.67.86 (116.0.67.86) 263.247 ms 260.973 ms 260.980 ms
16 * * *
17 * * *
18 * * *
19 localhost (113.171.7.250) 173.753 ms 173.684 ms 174.554 ms
20 vdc.vn (123.29.11.54) 173.909 ms 173.744 ms 173.656 ms
21 203.162.185.206 (203.162.185.206) 174.202 ms 175.480 ms 173.399 ms
22 static.vdc.vn (222.255.236.114) 176.550 ms 174.532 ms 174.765 ms

traceroute tamilmurasu.com.sg (quite near)


2 g0-1.bdr1.dc1.colocity.com (119.252.31.241) 0.449 ms 0.444 ms 0.432 ms
3 g0-1-610.bdr2.dc2.colocity.com (119.252.0.58) 0.955 ms 0.948 ms 0.936 ms
4 as13335.nsw.ix.asn.au (218.100.52.11) 22.021 ms 22.054 ms 22.040 ms
5 108.162.196.60 (108.162.196.60) 22.026 ms 22.004 ms 22.023 ms

traceroute libertytimes.com.tw


2 g0-1.bdr1.dc1.colocity.com (119.252.31.241) 0.403 ms 0.398 ms 0.353 ms
3 g0-1-610.bdr2.dc2.colocity.com (119.252.0.58) 0.493 ms 0.602 ms 0.597 ms
4 ge-0-0-2-106.bdr02.adl01.sa.VOCUS.net.au (119.161.94.65) 0.433 ms 0.547 ms 0.531 ms
5 ge-0-0-0-1.cor01.adl01.sa.VOCUS.net.au (114.31.198.46) 139.461 ms 139.476 ms 139.587 ms
6 ten-0-1-0-1.cor01.mel03.vic.VOCUS.net.au (114.31.198.45) 139.393 ms 139.368 ms 139.441 ms
7 ten-0-0-0-0.cor01.mel07.vic.VOCUS.net.au (114.31.196.159) 139.336 ms 139.284 ms 139.329 ms
8 ten-0-1-0-0.cor03.syd03.nsw.VOCUS.net.au (114.31.196.162) 139.525 ms 139.515 ms 139.593 ms
9 ten-0-5-0-1.cor01.syd04.nsw.VOCUS.net.au (175.45.72.118) 139.187 ms 139.326 ms ten-0-1-0-3.cor01.syd04.nsw.VOCUS.net.au (175.45.72.225) 139.144 ms
10 ge-0-3-0.bdr01.hkg01.hkg.VOCUS.net (119.161.84.20) 138.724 ms 138.886 ms 138.875 ms
11 * * *
12 53-60-41-175.TWGATE-IP.twgate.net (175.41.60.53) 194.803 ms 194.738 ms 194.769 ms
13 170-60-41-175.TWGATE-IP.twgate.net (175.41.60.170) 238.102 ms 238.121 ms 238.107 ms
14 60-199-16-229.static.tfn.net.tw (60.199.16.229) 238.508 ms 60-199-16-233.static.tfn.net.tw (60.199.16.233) 238.525 ms 60-199-16-225.static.tfn.net.tw (60.199.16.225) 237.938 ms
15 60-199-4-157.static.tfn.net.tw (60.199.4.157) 237.936 ms 237.835 ms 60-199-21-45.static.tfn.net.tw (60.199.21.45) 272.500 ms
16 60-199-3-42.static.tfn.net.tw (60.199.3.42) 238.069 ms 60-199-3-38.static.tfn.net.tw (60.199.3.38) 238.314 ms 60-199-3-34.static.tfn.net.tw (60.199.3.34) 238.857 ms
17 * * *
18 219-87-83-8.static.tfn.net.tw (219.87.83.8) 257.339 ms 257.341 ms 257.326 ms

*Speedtest through OpenVPN:*



*What services are running?*


MongoDB cluster node
Ruby cron jobs
Branch of wlanboy.com
*Support:*

No tickets needed yet.

There was one abuser killing the network (package loss) but this was resolved within 4 minutes.

Status of the whole incedent was published via Twitter and WHMCS.

*Overall experience:*

I am enyoing this vps.

For me as an EU citizen the vps itself doesn't make much sense but I do have family and firends in Asia (Kulim,Nagoya,Mokpo,Gosford) and I was still looking for an alternative for L.A..

The vps itself is snappy (if I pull down the lag from EU).

The CPU is fast (I messure it by compiling Ruby - and I know how long it should take on a given CPU family because I did this a hundred times on a lot of differnt vps), the hard disk could be faster but the network is really good.

Maybe the pings could be better but the throughput is beyond the numbers I expected.

What would you prefer?

5 MB/s @ 200ms or 1 MB/s @ 100ms?

I guess you would take the 300ms - like me.

If you need a vps for the region of south Asia I would recommend Ransom IT.

Oliver is running a solid business and if you talk to him about additional ISO images or about additional ipv6 addresses (they are native!) he always responded in a friendly way.

You might consider time zones so you might have to wait if Oliver is sleeping.

*Update status:*

**

4 minutes of downtime for a whole month.

I will refresh the uptime report every two months.

If you want to test this destination - I run a copy of wlanboy.com on this vps (including ping/traceroute/dig tools).

Just shoot me a PM and I will tell you the URL)


----------



## peterw (Mar 13, 2014)

Can a user from Japan, Korea, Taiwan or Viet Nam test this? Which countries do have a better connection to Los Angeles than to Australia?


----------



## saltspork (Mar 13, 2014)

I've been with RansomIT for 1 year now, and there was only one instance of downtime on their part which I was notified of in advance. The last time I rebooted my VM was for a kernel upgrade, and it's been chugging along ever since.



```
$ uptime
 13:22:03 up 203 days, 45 min,  1 user,  load average: 0.12, 0.12, 0.08
```

Routing within Australia is relatively good. IPv6 was being routed through Perth but I notified Oliver and he got it sorted with the upstream provider.

 

Bonus round: traceroutes from home




```
traceroute to secretserver.saltspork.com (119.252.20.x), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  lns20.adl2.on.ii.net (203.16.215.197)  13.698 ms  13.803 ms  14.030 ms
 2  te3-3.cor3.adl2.on.ii.net (150.101.134.29)  14.312 ms  13.667 ms  14.076 ms
 3  xe-0-0-0.cr1.adl6.on.ii.net (150.101.225.77)  14.173 ms  14.516 ms  14.152 ms
 4  as9297.sa.ix.asn.au (218.100.54.11)  13.976 ms  14.045 ms  14.147 ms
 5  g0-2.bdr1.dc2.colocity.com (119.252.0.57)  14.734 ms  17.349 ms  14.283 ms
 6  ge-1-1.dist.dc1.colocity.com (119.252.31.242)  15.683 ms  14.852 ms  15.260 ms
 7  secretserver.saltspork.com (119.252.20.x)  14.501 ms  14.104 ms  14.518 ms

traceroute to secretserver.saltspork.com (2401:1400:1:1201::x) from 2001:44b8:225::x, 30 hops max, 24 byte packets
 1  2001-44b8-0225-x.static.ipv6.internode.on.net (2001:44b8:225::x)  0.459 ms  0.435 ms  0.376 ms
 2  loop0.lns20.adl2.on.ii.net (2001:44b8:8020::a)  14.628 ms  14.847 ms  14.772 ms
 3  te3-3.cor3.adl2.on.ii.net (2001:44b8:8020:e::1)  14.727 ms  15.356 ms  14.552 ms
 4  g8-1.bdr1.adl6.on.ii.net (2001:44b8:8060:25::1)  14.362 ms  15.335 ms  16.673 ms
 5  2001:7fa:11:3:0:2451:0:1 (2001:7fa:11:3:0:2451:0:1)  14.874 ms  14.982 ms  14.639 ms
 6  fe-3-48.c45.dc2.colocity.com (2401:1400:6:3::2)  15.264 ms  14.971 ms  15.162 ms
 7  ge-1-1.dist.dc1.colocity.com (2401:1400:6:1::2)  15.645 ms  15.905 ms  15.934 ms
 8  secretserver.saltspork.com (2401:1400:1:1201::x)  15.923 ms  15.892 ms  15.767 ms
```


----------



## blergh (Mar 13, 2014)

I can only chime in here. I have had a yearly plan with them that is due to expire this month, the service has been fantastic and uptime is incredible for the price. I would highly recommend RansomIT for anyone looking for stuff in Aus!


----------



## Shados (Mar 14, 2014)

saltspork said:


> I've been with RansomIT for 1 year now, and there was only one instance of downtime on their part which I was notified of in advance. The last time I rebooted my VM was for a kernel upgrade, and it's been chugging along ever since.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh hey, our servers are in the same /24.


----------



## Oliver (Mar 14, 2014)

Thanks for the review and comments everyone.



peterw said:


> Can a user from Japan, Korea, Taiwan or Viet Nam test this? Which countries do have a better connection to Los Angeles than to Australia?


Some places like Singapore will get better routing to the Adelaide location than anywhere in the USA as there is connectivity between Singapore and Perth. Whether links from different countries in Asia go via the US or not is not something I can really influence unfortunately but the best way to check in advance is to analyse the looking glasses I am running for both locations. In my experience Japan and Korea will go via the USA. The other countries you mentioned I am not sure about.

http://adelaide-lg.ransomit.com.au/

http://sydney-lg.ransomit.com.au/

All incoming international transit (minus New Zealand I think) for the Sydney location is now routed via a Black Lotus point in California for DDOS protection however this feature is not really advertised. This is not available in Adelaide though the primary upstream carrier here uses Arbor Networks DDOS protection as far as I know.

If anyone has questions or custom requirements please let me know. I expect to be offering OpenVZ services with very competitive price points in Sydney within a few weeks which I think will be the best in Australia for OpenVZ offerings. All data allocations in Sydney also recently had a substantial bandwidth upgrade as well. See here for more information:

http://www.ransomit.com.au/sydney_bandwidth_allocation_upgrades

Cheers,

Oliver


----------



## peterw (Mar 14, 2014)

Oliver said:


> All incoming international transit (minus New Zealand I think) for the Sydney location is now routed via a Black Lotus point in California for DDOS protection however this feature is not really advertised. This is not available in Adelaide though the primary upstream carrier here uses Arbor Networks DDOS protection as far as I know.


Can I add a filtered ip (price?) or are all plans ddos protected?


----------



## Oliver (Mar 14, 2014)

All services in Sydney are protected with Black Lotus. It's not an extra that you addon; it's just included for everyone there.


----------



## peterw (Mar 18, 2014)

Oliver said:


> This is not available in Adelaide though the primary upstream carrier here uses Arbor Networks DDOS protection as far as I know.


Is this something you offer too?


----------



## Oliver (Mar 18, 2014)

@peterw I am not sure what you are asking exactly. Basically if you want DDOS protection with Ransom IT services in Australia I recommend signing up in Sydney and not Adelaide. My experience in Adelaide is that they'll null-route IPs getting attacked where in Sydney they don't need to do this now with the Black Lotus protection.


----------



## wlanboy (Apr 20, 2014)

Time for an update:



My vps is a solid box the uptime and the cpu are fine.
But during the last days the disk and network I/O could have been better.


----------



## Oliver (Apr 26, 2014)

@wlanboy how are things going now?


----------



## wlanboy (Apr 26, 2014)

Oliver said:


> @wlanboy how are things going now?


Everything back to normal


----------



## wlanboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Time for an update:



0 seconds of network downtime since the last update.

CPU and I/O are fine, network too.

Uptime of the vps is 42 days.


----------



## wlanboy (Jul 5, 2014)

Time for an update:



0 seconds of network downtime since the last update.

Uptime of the vps itself is 71 days.

CPU and I/O are fine, network too.


```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2014-07-06 14:02:11--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 204.93.143.143
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|204.93.143.143|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[===========================================================================================>] 104,857,600 5.19M/s   in 20s

2014-07-06 14:02:32 (5.12 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```


----------



## wlanboy (Sep 1, 2014)

Time for an update:



0 seconds of network downtime since the last update.

Uptime of the vps itself is 129 days.

CPU and I/O are good, network too.


```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2014-09-02 13:34:02--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 204.93.143.143
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|204.93.143.143|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[===========================================================================================>] 104,857,600 5.28M/s   in 19s

2014-09-02 13:34:21 (5.27 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```


----------



## wlanboy (Nov 13, 2014)

Time for an update:



10 minutes of network downtime since the last update.

Uptime of the vps itself is 201 days.

CPU and I/O are good, network too.


```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2014-11-14 05:48:20--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[==========================================================================>] 104,857,600 3.76M/s   in 22s

2014-11-14 05:48:43 (4.46 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```


----------



## wlanboy (Jan 11, 2015)

Time for an update:



0 minutes of network downtime since the last update.

Uptime of the vps itself is 260 days.

CPU and I/O are good, network too.


```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null--2015-01-12 03:12:38--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[======================>] 104,857,600 4.90M/s   in 21s

2015-01-12 03:12:59 (4.80 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```


----------



## wlanboy (Feb 8, 2015)

Last update:



0 minutes of network downtime since the last update.

This will be my last update because the one year review term is over.

The vps itself and the support of RansomIT are great - I just don't need an Australian vps any longer.
I cannot say anything bad about RansomIT. The service itself is great and the support is friendly. If I need a vps down under again RansomIT would be my choice.


----------

